# Timing chain Guide or swap another KA



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

Kind of need an opinion, as you all know the timing chain guides are crapola in the KA, So asking for a friend at this point and myself in the future, lets get a vote of hands...

1. Rip out KA put another one in??

2. Shall we begin the evil and difficult task of changing the guides??


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Rip out the KA and put a SR in


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Option one


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

Chuck said:


> Rip out the KA and put a SR in



Please everyone if this was a option it would have been listed..


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

schebs240 said:


> Please everyone if this was a option it would have been listed..



Rip out the KA and put an RB in? :fluffy:


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

rip it out...it will probably be cheaper since probably every junkyard or salvage yeard has a ton of the KA's most likely.


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

If you go KA, make sure you find a DOHC


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

i agree.. if you must stay KA, get the DOHC


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

Actually guys, i work for Performance Nissan...and the guides are superceeded....no longer used.... so when you rebuild the KA....you don't even install knew ones... I say keep driving and don't even worry about it.....Drive your KA till it dies....then get another for $200-$300 bucks and throw that one in....

-Alex B.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Well the timing chain isnt to bad, i have done it a couple times know on the KAe. But if you get another KA do get the de as it opens alot more doors for higher hp for cheaper.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

not entirely true. an "e" is just as capable of making as much if not more hp than a "de". one more cam is actually one more moving part whos resistance you must overcome. the twin cam engines are not always the best answer.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Thats not what i ment by that. the "de" has things that do make it better for turbo aplication over the "e". I have a built KAe in my garage i belive i should now. the advantages of the "de" over the "e" tend to be lower miles (not always), newer, knock sensor, piston oil spurters, more after market support for turbo aplication (not listed in any order)

As for internal modifications of the 2 engines the KAe is cheaper to bebuild. It only has 1 cam, 4 less ports/valves, and a cheaper timing chain. other then that though and the 2 engines are the same.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

having one in ones garage doesnt guarantee knowledge or experience. i understand what you are saying though. i just wish the turbo support was as good as you think it is. sure its there, but as of yet, its still pretty pricey to reliably boost and keep a ka engine.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

I am talking all things relative to the KA engine. sure both have limited turbo support, but the KAde has a lot more support then the KAe. I have had my 90 240 for 3 years now. I liked the idea of a boosted KA, thats why i decided to build a KA instead of swapping. Problems after the build have kept me from ever reaching that goal. But if i where to ever do a turbo KA again i would swap to a KAde and boost it stock short block. If you’re only going for 200-300hp the stock KA should hold up will with some abuse for a couple of years if not more. then with other upgrades like cam, pulley, flywheel, drive shaft, headwork it should last even longer because the engine is making more power at less boost. If the engine dies just pick up another stock KA. its cheaper then building a short block for those power goals. sure if your looking for 350+ rwhp you might want to build a short block with a lower CR, maybe even do some head work and a cam to make that 350+ easier. I would still start with a stock KA and just get a manifold and turbo that support your power goals and run less boost tell the stock KA dies and then build a better short block from there.

man that turned into a long post. again that is my opinion based on my experience with the KA engines, and my knowledge of whats available for it.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i hear ya, not knocking you at all, i hope thats not the tone i set. i met a guy here in az, i always bring him up when ka-t's come up; he has a ka-t at 13lbs of boost and 330whp for about the last 50k miles or so. it can be done, its all about engine management. i havent had the chance to ride in a sr-t yet but ive ridden in two ka-t powered vehicles, one an altima and the other an s14 and i must say, im very impressed with the power they both put out. very nice imo.


----------

